# Federgabel SUNTOUR NRX 7500



## Bluberle (27. Januar 2005)

Jou, wieder mal ne Gabel --> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7130912976&ssPageName=ADME:B:LC:DE:1

Viel Spass beim Bieten   

Blub!


----------

